# Pioneer to stop making TV's



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

And will spin off their DVD operations in a joint venture with Sharp.

Enjoy the Kuro now if you have one.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/159085/report_pioneer_to_leave_tv_market_spin_off_dvd_operations.html


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought there tv's were there money maker. I love the elite series stuff. So what will pioneer sell tech parts only? receivers?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

They had amazing plasmas but with this economy and their high prices its too hard to cut a profit.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is a cryin' shame...Pioneer has had some of the consistently best displays on the market. My 8 year old Elite CRT-RP _still_ has a better picture than most every flat panel I've yet seen! RIP.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yet another plasma manufacturer shuts down their assembly line...anyone still dispute the pending demise of the plasma....Panasonic cut off theirs last week...


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

WERA689 said:


> This is a cryin' shame...Pioneer has had some of the consistently best displays on the market. My 8 year old Elite CRT-RP _still_ has a better picture than most every flat panel I've yet seen! RIP.


I totally agree, my 58 inch Pioneer CRT- RP still has one of the best pictures I've ever seen. I always dreamed about getting a Pioneer Kuro, I thought I would after the CRT ever died! Guess not.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just wish they they would have made bigger panels 60-70 inch at reasonable prices. The Kuros were very stunning.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't believe this. The Elite series had the best PQ out of any plasma in my opinion. They were great. The only downside was the price and that is probably the problem. Although they did sell a lot of them.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> I just wish they they would have made bigger panels 60-70 inch at reasonable prices. The Kuros were very stunning.


And that's exactly why they are being discontinued: it costs a lot of money to make TVs that big and that good, and since you aren't going to sell very many of those high-priced items, there's very little volume discount. With most people being unwilling to pay, it doesn't make sense to keep making them.

We'd all like to be able to afford a Ferarri, but a Ferarri that cost what a Honda Accord costs to make would be a sad Ferarri indeed. Ferarris are expensive because that much performance, at low-volume production, costs a lot of money.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm tempted to go out and buy another one before they are all gone! At least the recent announcment of Panasonic's new Plasma line-up looks promising but man is it looking grim for Plasma in general...


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

My 50" Pioneer Elite Kuro is stunning. I have recommended it to anyone looking for a TV. While a bit on the pricey side, it never fails to turn heads. Anyone looking for a top notch TV should not fail to compare this TV. The display really can't be beat.


----------

